# New World Record



## DustinS

I got this in an email proclaiming it is a new world record. It said that it green scored 575" and should net about 530". If it is not fake, it is a monster!


----------



## deacon

Can that be real!

Must be steroids.


----------



## greenheadfallon

holy.....


----------



## Dak

Any info on where it was taken?


----------



## DustinS

The email says it was taken with a bow in the Selway-Bitterroot Wilderness.


----------



## Bob Kellam

http://www.bowsite.com/BOWSITE/TF/bgfor ... =5#2056907

Seems to be some controversy as to whether this is real or photo shop.

If it is real my guess is that it is a SCI record (Safari Club international which is used to score canned hunts) the current B&C record is

SCORE: 442 5/8

LOCATION: White Mts., AZ

HUNTER: Alonzo Winters

OWNER: Alan C. Ellsworth

DATE: 1968

KEY MEASUREMENTS:
Length of main beam: Right 56 2/8 - Left 56 2/8
Inside spread: 47 4/8
Circ. of smallest place between 1st & 2nd points: Right 11 - Left 10 2/8
Number of ponts: Right 6 - Left 7

Non-typical is 465+

Bob


----------



## DustinS

I am very skeptical myself!


----------



## Plainsman

I wonder if it is an escaped animal that was crossed with a red stag? I have seen that cross, and they often exhibit a sort of crown like the red stag does. It looks like a cross to me.


----------



## Fossilman

It's real,but a high fenced hunt................still a nice "Bull" in anyone's eye's.... :wink:


----------



## R y a n

Looks like a genetic freak of nature.... likely coming from somewhere artificial, either a high fenced animal and/or a non pure elk that has been crossed with something else...

:eyeroll:

I hope this is not what elk hunting is coming to....

Ryan


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Im gettin so sick of this everyone calls almost all big deer elk moose or anything a fake without knowing anything about the animal, why cant this animal be real takin fair chase who says that an animal like this freak cant be runnin around out there


----------



## Plainsman

It could be real. I don't want to think ill of the hunter, or take away from his accomplishment, but the crown like termination of the antlers suggest a cross with a European Red Stag. If this is a new record I would bet they will run DNA on it. Then we will all know the truth.


----------



## DustinS

Like Fossilman said, it was a high-fenced hunt. Here is a picture from the boone and crockett website which confirms it is most likely a high-fenced due to the feed pail


----------



## huntin1

Here's a link to the story. http://www.cdapress.com/articles/2006/1 ... news04.txt

The elk is real, but comes from a 1000 acre high fenced game farm in Canada. Although it was a free ranging animal (as free as it can be inside a fenced enclosure. :-? ) it will not be eligible for the books.

Damn nice elk though. 8)

huntin1


----------



## weasle414

It looks like they did the thing a favor. It HAD to have back and neck problems worse than a retired football player with that much weight on its head.


----------



## Tracker21

I wonder what that animal cost the guy to shoot.


----------

